# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Intelligent virtual agents, Botego, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Botego

----------


## Airicist

Botego virtual intelligent agent statistics

Published on Jan 7, 2014

----------

